# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  10 minute high protein breakfast shake

## Anabolica

BLENDER: 
8 egg whites 
1 egg yolk 
1-2 cups musceli or oats(whichever you prefer) 
1-2 cup water or milk (depending on how thick you want it 
squirt of honey 
1-2 servings of protein powder 
1 banana 

Blend all together - WAALAAA!! 10min breakfast. And if you say you're still hungry after that make it a dozen eggs.

This is my friends recipe. 

Later-
Anabolica

----------


## freakintraining

is it really safe to eat raw eggs?

----------


## Captain_test

> is it really safe to eat raw eggs?


DIDNT YOU WATCH ROCKY?!  :LOL:

----------


## SHAOKAHN

It is NOT safe to eat un-cooked eggs unless they're pasturized.

----------


## freakintraining

i didnt think so..thanx

----------


## LAW

Yuk! Raw eggs, raw oats. It would make me puke. I rather spend a minute to cook those 8 egg whites & 1 yoke. Then gulp down the protein power with the banana & milk or water and take the musceli dry as a snack with my black coffee on my way to work. 
If you really need to drink your breakfeast, pasturized eggs would be safer.

----------


## Jerzey

www.eggwhitesint.com 

This stuff is great, I use it for everything from regular cooked eggwhites to extra protein in shakes  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Bippal

> It is NOT safe to eat un-cooked eggs unless they're pasturized.


Thats not true. Its less than a 1% chance that there is any human-hating bacteria in that egg. It is not a common problem in the US atleast. Now the meat is a different story, but as for eggs, its the government that has people thinking your gonna die from eating raw eggs.

----------


## LAGMuXle

I make a similar shake, just had one:

1 Cup 100% all Egg Whites (Pastureized)
1 Cup Oats
2-4 scoops chocolate whey protein powder

Blend at highest speed possible for awhile, until oats are ground as much as they can.

Not a bad shake - but it's tough to take down at first, the oats are hard to swallow in shake form.

MuX

----------


## Kale

> Yuk! Raw eggs, raw oats. It would make me puke. I rather spend a minute to cook those 8 egg whites & 1 yoke. Then gulp down the protein power with the banana & milk or water and take the musceli dry as a snack with my black coffee on my way to work. 
> If you really need to drink your breakfeast, pasturized eggs would be safer.


Actually I put raw oats in my shake, but I put them through a coffee grinder first until they are the same consistencey as the protein powder almost. Great Pro/carb meal

----------


## rissinite

Enjoy the Samonella

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> It is NOT safe to eat un-cooked eggs unless they're pasturized.


yeah whatever.....my brother and i eat raw eggs in our protein shakes all the time and they're organic eggs even.....sure as hell not pasteurized

----------


## nirish_mark20

its pretty much ok to eat raw eggs, as long as they are pasteurised they should be ok or laid by chickens that have been vaccinated against salmonella. 

id cook mine anyway, i believe that there is more bioavailability of the protein when you cook them

----------


## shrello

if there is samonella on the egg it is on the outside of the egg not the inside...honestly I wouldnt worry about eating raw eggs myself

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

Good Recipe Anabolica, thanks!

----------


## hardgainer12

> Thats not true. Its less than a 1% chance that there is any human-hating bacteria in that egg. It is not a common problem in the US atleast. Now the meat is a different story, but as for eggs, its the government that has people thinking your gonna die from eating raw eggs.


actually theres a little guy called salmonila(spell check!!) I ve had it and it was from eggs! Hurts like a b!tch! u will be out of the gym for a few weeks. not worth it

----------


## shrello

samonella is very hard to get from eggs. It happens but it doesnt happen too often.

----------


## k0nsl

> yeah whatever.....my brother and i eat raw eggs in our protein shakes all the time and they're organic eggs even.....sure as hell not pasteurized


I used to eat raw eggs too, all the time, without any problems. I'm healthy, haha.

Anyway, I'm bulking right now so I came up with this shake:

1.) one raw egg
2.) can of tuna (conserved in water)
3.) 3 dl of weight-gain protein powder
4.) 4 dl Oatmeal
5.) 6 dl of milk or water, but I prefer milk

It doesn't taste great but my body lieks it.

 :Smilie:

----------


## L.Priest

peanut butter or olive oil is the KEY bulking ingredient!!

----------


## spittin' 'n cussin'

> Enjoy the Samonella


enjoy that spelling class

----------


## newbiroidsta

Unless the eggs are pasturized the body does not absorbe the protien when they are uncooked, Waste of eggs.

----------


## Oki-Des

Didnt Rocky come out in 1975! Alot has changed with regards to nutrition since then. Just becaue you have eaten raw eggs with no problem in the past does not mean this lucky streak will continue. It is about as bad as saying I did not get caught for drinking and driving last week, therefore I will definately not get caught this week! 
Dont get all of your workout habbits from books, magazines and movies from the 70's. You can learn alot right here about the latest news.

----------

